# Great Deal



## rudykazudy (Jan 28, 2011)

So if any of you are fortunate to live by a hobby lobby I used the 40% of coupon all the time, and if you get on their email list they send you one a week, that you can print. I purchase a Paashce double action brush using the coupon for $66, you can also use them online if one is not close. 
I went to Menards who have a small airbrush compressor for 39.99! and on the box it says if you are unhappy with it for any reason during the first year return it with box and receipt for refund or replacement! So for $110 i have my first airbrush to learn on


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

rudykazudy said:


> So if any of you are fortunate to live by a hobby lobby I used the 40% of coupon all the time, and if you get on their email list they send you one a week, that you can print. I purchase a Paashce double action brush using the coupon for $66, you can also use them online if one is not close.
> I went to Menards who have a small airbrush compressor for 39.99! and on the box it says if you are unhappy with it for any reason during the first year return it with box and receipt for refund or replacement! So for $110 i have my first airbrush to learn on


HL has the coupon on their web site and you can use one a day


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> HL has the coupon on their web site and you can use one a day


Slight correction... You can use one per _visit_. OK, it's one per visit per day, but let's not split hairs. So, what I've done, is go buy whatever with a coupon, then leave. Come back, buy something else, use another coupon. Just go to a different cashier. They don't pay that close attention,and I really don't think they care anyway. I also print up a bunch and pass them around - makes customers real happy, and it's a great way to meet wimmin.:thumbsup:


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Disco58 said:


> Slight correction... You can use one per _visit_. OK, it's one per visit per day, but let's not split hairs. So, what I've done, is go buy whatever with a coupon, then leave. Come back, buy something else, use another coupon. Just go to a different cashier. They don't pay that close attention,and I really don't think they care anyway. I also print up a bunch and pass them around - makes customers real happy, and it's a great way to meet wimmin.:thumbsup:


In a town with 3 Hobby lobbies with in an hours drive of my house I find it is wise to plan the day and print off a few of the 40% coupons.
As I take the whole family and each has their own wants they all go their seperate ways if there is a coupon left over they usually purchase a item for another member who finds a bunch of stuff.

Hobby Lobby stock tends to be different enough that we end up going to all 3 stores.

My best purchase up to date is the Monogram Big T model for $20.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hobby Lobby is about 200 yards from my apartment, which is very convenient. Hobby Town is about 220 yards away. I use those coupons on all kinds of stuff.


----------

